# Rims and Tires packages....



## Goodwinscruze (May 8, 2012)

I want to get new rims and tires for my 2012 Cruze. Does anyone have any recommendations as to wear I should start to look? I want like a spoke white rim or chrome spoke rims. I am in between which I like best, they both look nice. any websites links you have to offer would be appreciated greatly. Thanks all!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

tirerack.com

carid.com

discount auto tire

ebay (search for 5x105 bolt pattern, ebay is less trustworthy)

I will post more as i look, you can also search the forum for some more suggestions.


----------



## Goodwinscruze (May 8, 2012)

thanks


----------

